# Doug Fish is a great Guy



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey fellow Slingshot-Addicts 

As many of you know Doug is a really kind and honest person! This Thread is to show what i had in the mail from him a few days ago!

Doug and me once traded a Slingshot. That time he already mailed me two after i mailed a single one to him: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30134-package-from-fishdoug/

Some time ago he contacted me and said he was crafting another one for me. I was totally surprised and even though i said i have no time to do something for him he said he´s not doing it for

something in return, but just because he wanted me to have one of his newer ones with Metal included...that was the only reason! Isn´t that awesome?

A little over 2 Weeks later i held another of his Beautys in my hand.

Wonderfully smooth Ironwood-Burl with a pair of Aluminium Cores. That "Twin-Core" theme is repeated in the Palmswell as well.

At the Moment i´m really, really busy with my dayjob and since Slingshots are not the very top on my Hobby-List i sadly had to cut off a lot of time on those lately.

I´m really glad if the weather is fine and i can enjoy riding one of my old bikes, get the head cleared and do nothing but smell, drive and listen...

I have to tell you that small Package really made my day Guys!

I had a Day off finally and took a very long and slow walk with my girl around the area where i live, banded the Sling up and took her and a pocket full of acorns with me too.

That was really relaxing. Weather was as good as it could be. Not too hot, some nice clouds...hedges with lots of blossoms, that scent...

We went to a Herb-Garden not far from our Place. That one is very calm and beautifully aranged like a medival-convent-garden that used to be around here.

Took our time there to sit between the hedges, smell the essential oils and just had a good time.

I hope i don´t bore you with those "non Slingshot" pics, i just try to deliver some of that calm and relaxing summer-feeling and take you for a walk with me 

The Slings Doug makes are totally how i love them. Very comfortable to hold, smooth, absolutely pocketable as you can see (i love keeping them in the backpocket letting the bands hang out...dunno why...maybe it´s just me :iono: ) and very well made.

I´m really glad i´m a part of this great community and i really can say i made friends here.

Thank you once again Doug! You are a kind person. All the best to you and your family!

I will of course prepare something for you mate, because that's how i roll, just give me some time please.

A nice week to all of you and please be safe.

Your AnTrAxX


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice pics I really like your way of taking pictures and by the way nice slingshot 
Cheers


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my GOODNESS, AnTrAxX!!!!

What a great, great review!!!! Fishdoug will be happy!!!

That slingshot is TOP-NOTCH artistry!!! AWESOME!!

Your pictures are idyllic and soothing as a real hike can be. I absolutely understand you when you decided to post them!!

I also share with you this notion that you have about slingshots!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

awesome


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, great pictures and a nice review!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great photography for a beautiful shooter. Doug is a great guy. thank you for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful all around.

Nice work Doug. Thanks for the pictures Antraxx.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Strong work Doug, nice of you to send ole Antraxx a gift  Very nice!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys  and thank you Mr AntraXx ! Wow what an amazing day it looks like y'all had getting to walk and hangout. And wow I wish I cud take pics of slingshots as quality as you my friend. Thank you for such an awesome review. Very very cool buddy. It was my priveledge to share this with u bud. Enjoy! And thank u again!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing.

Tom


----------

